

Ask HN: Creating a "Hackers Society" - abless

Hi,<p>I am thinking of creating a new society at my college. I'd like to bring together some hackers; the idea is to be able to meet like-minded people.
Typically, societies meet up once or twice a week.<p>My question: any ideas on what could be done during such a meeting (typically 1-2 hours)? Some possible things include:<p>- short (10min) lectures on interesting stuff<p>- programming competitions<p>- forming up into teams to work on individual projects<p>- ...<p>However, this is all still very rough. If you guys have any better/more concrete ideas, I'd be very glad to hear them!
======
mechanical_fish
Yep, that's a good idea with a long tradition.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homebrew_Computer_Club>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User_group>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BarCamp>

Go for it.

